# Moussaka, potatoes or not??



## larry_stewart (Aug 14, 2016)

In the past ( back in my meat eating days) when I had Moussaka, I remember there being a layer of potatoes .

I recently searched Moussaka recipes, and most were coming up without potatoes, which leads me to my question:

*Traditionally, does Moussaka have potatoes in it , yes, no or just depends on who is making it or the region it is being made in ? 
*
If I do a search of Moussaka with potatoes, sure, I get a bunch of recipes, but the general search seams to lead me to potatoless recipes.

If anyone has any Moussaka recipes they would like to share ( potatoes or not) I'd be interested.  Don't worry if its not vegetarian, I have my veg-substitues I can apply to the recipe.

thanks, 

larry


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 14, 2016)

I have never heard of potatoes in moussakka. I have a pretty good recipe; I'll type it up later. I haven't made it in quite a while because DH and I don't like eggplant much. However, I saw a variation in a Greek cookbook using zucchini that I want to try. It will have to wait till the fall, though


----------



## Addie (Aug 14, 2016)

Larry, my girlfriend and I used to frequent a Greek restaurant in Malden. One day I asked what Moussaka was. It was explained to me as the Greek version of Eggplant Parm. Only with Greek seasonings, not Italian. Oh, that sounded good and it became my go to when nothing else appealed to me. I don't ever remember there being potatoes in it. But I do remember very clearly it was made with lamb and a béchamel sauce. They also had peppered throughout the layers, little pieces of Feta cheese. It did have Parm cheese on top and was a beautiful brown from the broiler. It was divine! 

Now you have me hankering for it. I must find a Greek restaurant.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 14, 2016)

I have the mother load of eggplants this year, and there is only so much eggplant parm one can eat ( plus my wife is the designated eggplant fryer, and I think she has retired for the year) , so Im looking for other options, and Moussaka came to mind.


----------



## Silversage (Aug 14, 2016)

Moussaka is not just Greek. Turkey and the Balkan States also have local versions of moussaka,many of which include potatoes.  Think of it like lasagna, you put in whatever you like.


----------



## Silversage (Aug 14, 2016)

Another good use for an excess of eggplant would be ratatouille.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 14, 2016)

Silversage said:


> Another good use for an excess of eggplant would be ratatouille.



Unfortunately, my eggplants, zucchini and peppers have not been cooperating nor coordinating with each other this year so Ive kinda had to tackle them individually, trying to buy as little extra ingredients from the store as I have to.  That being said, if i have any extra, ratatouille is definitely on the list.  Actually, Jacques Pepin has a recipe that Ive done in the past , which is basically ratatouille mixed in with pasta.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 14, 2016)

When I did make moussakka, I didn't like how it soaked up so much oil when I fried it, so I started broiling it - just brush slices with oil and broil till browned. I thought it worked much better.

And there's baba ghanoush.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 14, 2016)

Neve heard of moussaka with potatoes.


----------



## Addie (Aug 14, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> I have the mother load of eggplants this year, and there is only so much eggplant parm one can eat ( plus my wife is the designated eggplant fryer, and I think she has retired for the year) , so Im looking for other options, and Moussaka came to mind.



My daughter and I have the same problem when frying eggplant. We eat it as fast as we can get it out of the pan and not burn our mouth. I always buy an extra eggplant because I know what will happen. I deeply resent not being able to eat all of it.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 14, 2016)

We like this one MOUSSAKA recipe | Epicurious.com , though I only use about 1/2 the cinnamon called for since I'm sensitive to it I guess as I always taste "too much" cinnamon in things when others don't.  Also, if we have it, I'll use Mizithra cheese, which is one of his suggestions in his cookbook this was in (Taste), but it can be hard to find and is always pretty pricy when we do.  Whole Foods has it sometimes.  At least it freezes well.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 14, 2016)

Oh, also pull the skin off, makes it easier to eat.  

Pasta alla Norma is another use for eggplant and it's already vegetarian.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 15, 2016)

Addie said:


> Larry, my girlfriend and I used to frequent a Greek restaurant in Malden. One day I asked what Moussaka was. It was explained to me as the Greek version of Eggplant Parm. Only with Greek seasonings, not Italian. Oh, that sounded good and it became my go to when nothing else appealed to me. I don't ever remember there being potatoes in it. But I do remember very clearly it was made with lamb and a béchamel sauce. They also had peppered throughout the layers, little pieces of Feta cheese. It did have Parm cheese on top and was a beautiful brown from the broiler. It was divine!
> 
> Now you have me hankering for it. I must find a Greek restaurant.


According to my friend's Greek mother - no potatoes and she uses a mixture of egg and yoghourt with cheese instead of bechamel. I do too, since having hers. It makes a lighter topping.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 15, 2016)

This is straight off the menu from a local  restaurant named It's Greek To Me.  Pretty good food.  Entrees : It's Greek To Me

"Vegetarian Mousaka  $15.75 

Slices of eggplant, zucchini and potatoes layered in a mixture of onions, peppers, mushrooms, tomatoes, parsley, celery and garlic. Topped with bechamel sauce and cheese baked."

--
Another thing I like to make once in a great while is Caponata.  Diced or course chopped cooked eggplant and Italian herbs and olives and what ever veggies.  Serve on baguette slices for an appie Or roast or grill eggplant slices and pile on all the other ingredients on top of the eggplant and serve as a side dish or main dish.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 15, 2016)

Caponata is great, its on my list of things to cook on Wednesday.

Looking at that menu, the " Non" vegetarian version has potatoes too.

*Mousaka
15.75
Layers of eggplant and potatoes with seasoned ground beef mixture topped with a bechamel sauce and baked*

I just remember , way back in the day when I ate meat, the Moussaka I had definitely had potatoes.  I don't remember if it was homemade or in a restaurant.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 15, 2016)

Caponata is great, its on my list of things to cook on Wednesday.

Looking at that menu, the " Non" vegetarian version has potatoes too.

*Mousaka
15.75
Layers of eggplant and potatoes with seasoned ground beef mixture topped with a bechamel sauce and baked*

I just remember , way back in the day when I ate meat, the Moussaka I had definitely had potatoes.  I don't remember if it was homemade or in a restaurant.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 15, 2016)

They have a stuffed eggplant dish too, although the menu is not very descriptive.

Your post reminded me the other day to check the calendars of 2 Greek orthodox churches for their greek festivals,  music,  traditional  dancing + goodies. Good thing I looked too, as one is next weekend.


----------



## Addie (Aug 15, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> Oh, also pull the skin off, makes it easier to eat.
> 
> Pasta alla Norma is another use for eggplant and it's already vegetarian.



Everyone in my family peels eggplant. I usually order Eggplant Parm when eating out. But first I ask the waitress if the chef peels it. If the answer is "No", I order something else.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 16, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> In the past ( back in my meat eating days) when I had Moussaka, I remember there being a layer of potatoes...


Sorry I don't have a recipe to share, *larry*, but one of the Greek restaurants in our neck of the woods does use potatoes in their version. You are welcome to all of my shares of Moussaka, though, as I really did not enjoy it the one time I tried. Since that one time, I've skimmed right past it on any menu. I guess I'm more of a lasagna kind of girl. *shrugs*


----------



## di reston (Aug 16, 2016)

I once knew a Greek lady who told me that Moussaka could be round or rectangular, with potatoes or without according to where you lived in Greece, so I reckon that  what defines what a Moussaka is is: ground beef or lamb made into a sauce with tomatoes, onions herbs and maybe a little nutmeg, etc, layered with fairly thin pieces of aubergine cut lengthways and topped with béchamel then baked in the oven. More or less.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


----------



## menumaker (Aug 16, 2016)

I usually add potatoes ( good for 'stretching' to feed a family I found.) Also, for the vegetarian options, Eggplant makes a wonderful alternative to ground beef or 'Minced beef' as us Brits know it. Use it minced up as you would use beef in Lasagne, spaghetti bolignaise, shepherds/cottage pie etc. Cook meal as normal and then freeze as meals for the future.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 16, 2016)

We got tired of making eggplant parm as a casserole/layered dish. The sauce always made the breaded eggplant soggy. We now use panko to bread the eggplant and construct the dish right before serving. Each serving uses 2 pieces of the eggplant. Using a baking sheet (covered in HD foil) one piece of eggplant is placed on the sheet and is lightly coated with sauce then fresh motz slices. The second piece goes on top of the first with the same light coating of sauce and fresh motz. Then into the oven, using the broiler to melt the cheese. The eggplant remains very crispy! More sauce on the side for anyone that wants it and of course freshly grated PR.  The assembly process reminds me of layering a Napoleon.


----------

